# WB poly other than enduro



## KP (Oct 22, 2006)

Folks - I was wondering if anyone had tried other WB based polys for finishes. I did a search, found this had been mentioned once or twice but there didn't seem to be much in the way of how it had worked out.

I have a couple cans of Varathane gloss left over from my last floor refinishing; just wondering if it's worth a try. There was also a review in the most recent FWW of these finishes. Chris Minick was the author; he rated Varathane as "soft", which might not be what we want in a pen finish. 

Thanks for all thoughts and stories - 

Ken


----------



## vick (Oct 22, 2006)

I once used General finishes High performance poly and had pretty good results.  I have stuck with CA as a pen finish though.


----------



## RussFairfield (Oct 23, 2006)

Others may have different mileage on this one and disagree with me.

There are a lot of waterborne polyurethane finishes that we can use on a pen. The differences are in their hardness, clarity, color, and what it does to enhance the color and grain of the wood. There are a lot of reasons why we would use Enduro. It is the hardest one I have used, and hardness relates to durabiltiy on a pen. Enduro is also the clearest when dry, and has solved the "blue" color haze problem that is common to waterborne finishes. It also does a better job of accenting the wood grain than the other waterborns poly finishes, and it doesn't have the appearance of being a sheet of clear plastic that some of them do.

Varathane and most of the other products we can buy at Home Depot are at the opposite end of the scale from Enduro on all of these factors. I am sure there are other waterborne poly finishes that are just as good as Enduro, but you won't find them on the shelf with the Varathane. 

Use the Varathane if you wish. In spite of it's not being as good as Enduro, it might be a better finish than some of the things you have been using.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 23, 2006)

The only WB finish I have attempted is Minwax Polycrylic. I used it on a Letterwood (figureless Snakewood) Churchill that I've been carrying for daily for two or three months. I only used it as a test of the finish and so far it's holding up quite well. No noticeable wear, but it does have a few light scratches from other items I've carried in my pocket. It's only slightly less glossy than when I first finished it, but a quick application of TSW or Ren Wax brings it back to full luster. I'm not posting this to contradict Russ (or anyone else), or to get you to try it. I'm just passing my current result to the masses. Will I use it again? Maybe, but probably not. I can achieve the same thing with lacquer in almost the same amount of time and lacquer has proven more durable if properly cured. One other thing I've noticed about the Polycrylic; it has a sort of tactile (read rubbery) feel to it and has since it was cured. Especially if you touch your finger nail to it, though the nail doesn't seem to mark it. But it does give it a much different feel than any other finish I've used.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 23, 2006)

I found 2 unused cans of Satin Varathane at an estate sale and figured $.25 was a fair price. I don't know how old they are but they are white cans with no UPC code and they have "Liquid Plastic" on the front and "Outlasts Varnish 2:1, Tough Enough to Skate on" on the lid. Sounded good to me, so I applied like a friction polish and was/am happy with the result with one exception-it's a satin finish and I wanted a glossy finish on most of my pens. I went to several hardware stores looking for the same Varathane in Gloss. Come to find out Fletco (original makers of Varathane) sold out to RustOleum several years ago and the formulation I have is no longer made. I did find one can made by Flecto-Outdoor Diamond Wood Finish (Oil-Based) with UV Inhibitors. I have used it on 4 pens. 2 I made for family members and kept the other 2. I noticed they had a tacky feeling so I let the two for my family cure for 2 weeks and still felt a bit tacky. They wanted the pens so I told them it was a new finish and didn't know how it would react with use. They have had them for several weeks now and said the pens felt tacky for about a week and then stopped. Finish looks o.k., just not as glossy now. The 2 pens I kept still feel tacky (I haven't used them) after 2 1/2 months.

If I want a satin finish I still use the old Varathane. I am now doing a CA finish for the other pens. 

If I ever find an old white can that is gloss I will buy it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 23, 2006)

UNAXOL


----------



## loglugger (Oct 23, 2006)

JasonF
I have used a quite a bit of that when I could get it, been a while. If you donâ€™t stir or shake it, it should be a gloss finish. It is the oil base?
Bob


----------



## JasonF (Oct 24, 2006)

Loglugger,

Hum...Good question. It doesn't say on the can. (I'm refering to the older white cans of satin finish. The newer can is oil-based gloss). 


Here's what it says under composition by weight: "Polyhydric alcohol partially esterified with linolenic, oleic, palmitic and stearic acids and modified with tolylene diisocyanate and inerts...44.8%
Driers and aliphatic hydrocarbons...55.2%.

This is the description on the can: "Varathane is a clear plastic coating. It is as easy to apply as varnish yet produces a clear, satin film which has a life span up to twice that of varnish. Varathane produces a plastic coating on wood and metal surfaces which resists alcohol, acid, abrasion, marring, chipping, and exterior weathering. Varathane acts as its own sealer...."

Like I said before I do like finish, just wish I had some gloss of the same stuff. If anyone knows where some is PLEASE let me know. I will try to finish a pen without stiring the can and see what happens-thanks for the tip.


----------



## samuel07 (Oct 24, 2006)

I spent a lot of time and leg work trying to locate the perfect and easy finish but I eneded up just coming back to what is used by a large portion of the people on this site. Spend the $7.00 and get the Enduro sample pack from Beartooth. There is enough product there to finish maybe 25 to 30 pens. By that time you will have made enough money to buy a gallon if you like it.[][][]

OBTW
I also use CA/BLO and Deft Gloss lacquer. They all have there ups and downs. 

I believe you will be very happy with the Enduro.


----------



## KP (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks folks. Sounds like it's not worth trying, especially since I don't make that many pens and don't really feel like experimenting. I put a lot of effort into each pen, and don't want to screw it up at the finish. I'll get the Enduro kit. And, of course, I'm sure a few other goodies will fall into the package...It's awfully hard to resist just getting a few blanks or kits.

I'll save the varathane for the floors. We have a room that needs refinishing anyhow.

Ken


----------



## arioux (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

Don't know if you have something similar down south but here in Canada we have them
http://www.finitec-inc.com/EN/waterBasedFinishes.htm

This thing is as hard as it can be.  The aluminium oxide water base varnish are the new trend in floor finishing.

Alfred

P.S. This is for your info and i don't have any affiliation with this brand.


----------

